
Gem install will soon be significantly faster, thanks to tenderlove 💙💚💜 - midas007
https://twitter.com/tenderlove/status/449699452895240192
======
rancor
Every Ruby developer on the planet thanks you for this. Lengthy `gem install`
cycles are one of the less fun things about the Ruby ecosystem.

